# St. Peter's Hospital (Various Buildings), Chertsey June 2019



## mookster (Jun 16, 2019)

As I mentioned in the Botleys Park thread I also got into a few of the recently closed areas of St. Peter's Hospital next door.

St. Peter's was opened in 1947 and over the years gradually expanded and is still a largely operational site however various buildings to the western side are now lying empty. This includes Hayward House (former ADHD centre), Bournewood House (original late 1940s building - converted into some sort of offices), the old pre-fab Chapel and various other pre-fab buildings. There is also one other building we didn't get into.

If I'm honest modern hospital stuff like this does nothing for me really. The late 1940s building was horribly modernised and completely devoid of interesting stuff other than the entrance foyer, at least the much more modern Hayward House was architecturally more appealing, and is probably the newest building I have explored to date. A shame the Chapel wasn't much good either but I can't remember seeing photos of it before! Still, it was a grand morning out.


























































































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Sectionate (Jun 17, 2019)

Seen the inside of the A&E here many times as a clumsy kid! Looks alright


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 17, 2019)

Not bad that, looks in good structural shape that!


----------



## khurbanx (Jun 18, 2019)

i wish i knew about this when i went last time lol ! as i did the morge - grate set of photos


----------



## Lin Tabor (Apr 29, 2022)

Does anyone on here remember the name of the male orthopaedic ward? It was first ward on the left as you walked up the ramp. Worked here in 1984 & can’t for the life of me remember the ward name!!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 29, 2022)

Ash Ward​Paediatrics​Aspen Ward​Medical​Cedar Ward​Medical​Cherry Ward)​Medical​Chestnut Ward​Medical​Falcon Ward​Surgical​Heron Ward​Trauma And Orthopaedic​Holly Ward​Medical​ICU​Critical Care​Joan Booker​Maternity / Child Health​Kingfisher Ward​Surgical​Labour Ward​Maternity​Maple Ward​Medical​May Ward​Medical​Oak Ward (and Little Oaks)​Children/day Unit​Robin Ward​Surgical​Swan Ward​Orthopaedic​Swift Ward​Medical​Willow Ward​Medical​

This is a list of the wards at the hospital. Is this a help for you?


----------

